# Facebook Contacts and Jelly Bean on Nexus 7 v Galaxy Nexus



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is an oddity: On the Galaxy Nexus, when I install the Facebook app, Facebook doesn't appear in the accounts section of settings, yet when I do the same on the Nexus 7, Facebook does appear in the accounts section and lets me toggle Contacts sync.

On the Nexus 7, I am running stock 4.1.1, and on the GN, I am running various custom ROMs of 4.1.1, based off AOSP.


----------



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

can you manually add it?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Blame the dev of whichever rom you're using on the GN.

Works just fine on my GN running BAMF Paradigm.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Works fine for me on Galaxy Nexus running fitsnugly's CM10.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

It might be a change in Google policy. My stock N7 has Facebook in the accounts as well, but AOSP and stock Google GNex are still blocking Facebook from it. Google blocked Facebook syncing in ICS due to Facebook refusing to share back.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

when you say you're running various ROMs...do you mean you're switching between them a lot - with something like boot manager or old fashioned crack flashing - or are you just saying that this has happened to you on every ROM you've tried?


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

number5toad, I meant to say that on every ROM I have tried for GN -- I am switching between them a lot -- I haven't seen Facebook in the accounts section.

Maybe stock GN enables Facebook sync, but it seems that unless the ROM devs make the extra effort, the native AOSP code doesn't.

I'm making down with HaxSync. I just wanted to point out this oddity.

EDIT

I just installed the same ROM, XenonHD-08-11-12 based on Build JRO03L, on both GN and N7.

I figured out the problem. Log out of the Facebook client then log back in. Facebook will show up under accounts. If you restore Facebook with TiBu, FB will not show up under accounts and you cannot add it manually.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, on my phone I ran into a number of strange issues with missing accounts after both dirty flashing, and restoring with TiBu. in every case a clean wipe or a fresh install set me right in a hurry. glad you got it fixed.


----------

